# Big Flying Sub Aztek Dummy masks



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Has anyone used the Aztek Dummy Flying Sub set? What do you get? I have used the Aztek Dummy set for 2 of my 1/350 refit kits with great results but with the Flying Sub having such a simple exterior color scheme would I benefit from having them? This will be my 2nd big Flying Sub and with the first one it took a long time to mask for the stripes and I was wondering if this was an easier way to go? Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I think that's the hardest part of the whole build......I masked them in three steps.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

H,
the masks are primarily for the hexagons on the floor, so you can paint it rather than cover it with Henry's speckled vinyl. (not that there's anything wrong with that)

the rear fins have particular curves to them that are also addressed in the set and there are mock turbine fins to use on engine inserts.

I include some thin strips for masking the main blue stripes because I find the vinyl is easier to contour and gives a cleaner edge than traditional painter's tape. there is enough included that a person wouldn't need to buy a whole roll of tamiya tape if they only wanted enough for this one kit.

I hope that answers your questions


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> H,
> the masks are primarily for the hexagons on the floor, so you can paint it rather than cover it with Henry's speckled vinyl. (not that there's anything wrong with that)
> 
> the rear fins have particular curves to them that are also addressed in the set and there are mock turbine fins to use on engine inserts.
> ...


Thanks for the info Lou. I think I'll order them from Steve at Culttvman and give them a try. Nothing ventured...nothing gained. Thanks again.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> H,
> the masks are primarily for the hexagons on the floor, so you can paint it rather than cover it with Henry's speckled vinyl. (not that there's anything wrong with that)
> 
> the rear fins have particular curves to them that are also addressed in the set and there are mock turbine fins to use on engine inserts.
> ...


Wow Lou... That is very considerate.Seriously.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I found the set very useful for the striping; I don't think I've ever masked Flying Sub stripes without some major disaster but it went off without a hitch with the aztec set...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Like all the masks Lou does these IMHO are just as good. I really loved the extra turbine fans and as for masking off the bottom fins with the curve?? The vinyls are a godsend for those extra bits of detail:woohoo: I was able to use the hexes with some extra care on the to and bottom for masking off. HabuHunter32 you'll be glad you did and for those that are unsure grab a set there worth it. 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

AJ-1701 said:


> Like all the masks Lou does these IMHO are just as good. I really loved the extra turbine fans and as for masking off the bottom fins with the curve?? The vinyls are a godsend for those extra bits of detail:woohoo: I was able to use the hexes with some extra care on the to and bottom for masking off. HabuHunter32 you'll be glad you did and for those that are unsure grab a set there worth it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alec. :wave:


Thanks guys! I'll be ordering them for sure! Like I said i used the Aztek dummy set on 2 of my 1/350 refits with great results and the FS set should have been a no brainer! Duh!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just ordered my Aztek Dummy Flying Sub set today from Steve at culttvman. I had to pay for my pre-order for the Tijuana Taxi and I figured why not kill two birds with one stone as they say. What a great time to be a modeler!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

hi, 

is there a way to combine the floor vinyl and paint the bottom for light leaks?
or is it ..one or the other. coz I am at that point with my build & I just ordered 
the Aztek Dummy set. any tips guys?


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I painted the floor yellow all but the center hex I painted it tan then used metal tape on it as a light block then used the floor vinyl and a EL sheet so it looks like this 










When you go to put the floor vinyl do the spray bottle with water and a few drops of dish soap it work great:thumbsup:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thanx Tonyray,
Your work is awsome. I am very new to these advanced tricks used by many of you.
I have many paint questions, does regular spray paint work on clear plastic floor? 
do I need to use a primer?
Metal tape ?
EL sheets , no idea where to look for them here in Canada. r they expensive?

Again thanx for taking the time to help a rookie.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks you paint the floor from the under side so no primer and then put the vinyl on top. I taped off the center hex because it was not lighted on the show and painted it tan then put the metal tape on. it is use on duct work mostly for heating I found it at walmart in the tape section you should be able to get it at home improvement stores I don't know it you have home depot or Lowe's there but stores like that it is around $8.00 a roll here but it works great to stop light leaks EL sheet I got from site called http://glowhut.com/ I got the A6 sheet it's $20.00 It comes in red,white, blue, yellow and green I got the white because I had painted the floor yellow already if you don't pick a color you will get red. and the 9v battery adapter/inverter it's $9.00 I don't know how much shipping will be. the sheets are paper thin and can be trimmed to fit I made a template to make sure I cut it right and used a hole punch for the pins look great when installed.:thumbsup:


this is the tape


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thank you very much. It worked like a charm:thumbsup:


----------

